# Do long hairs shed more than short hairs?



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a short haired female and am looking to purchase a male companion. I wanted to know how much the long hairs shed? Mirdle doesn't shed too much. The breeder told me " believe it or not the long hairs shed less than the short hairs."
Is this true? Please confirm.
Magda


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

my long coats only shed when they change their coats summer/winter...my brothers 2 smooth coats shed constantly


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Rings true for my pups. My SC's shed constantly (some more than others) but Mari only sheds a couple times a year...and when she sheds she sheds. Which she is going through right now. She starts looking pretty naked the poor girl. LOL Otherwise though, she doesn't shed at all.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

True for me also... Buster, my long coat, doesn't shed constantly like my short coat chi babies..


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I also have to say it's true for mine! My lc shed very mildly for her first heat (females WILL shed seasonally!) but otherwise I might see one hair a week from her on my clothing. Unlike my sc male who's hair is sprinkled over my floors!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't really notice my short coat shedding.
I don't have a long coat however, so I cannot help you there! I find cat hair from the Siamese but AJ does not seem to shed much if at all, he's got a very smooth fine coat.. it's not thick feeling.

I find Chi's in general as dogs are not big shedders!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe it is true, yes. Short coats seem to shed more in general. That said, my Roo doesn't shed at all, but my Pip (whom has a thicker short coat) does.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

All our SC's shed, but Bryco hasn't shed other than when he blew his puppy coat. It will be interesting to see how that goes as he gets in his adult coat. The SC's don't shed too much but its constant...e.g. Trigger goes with me if I'm wearing black and Oakley goes if I am wearing white...gotta color coordinate w/ their fur as I'll be wearing at least a small bit of it!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Guess said:


> I also have to say it's true for mine! My lc shed very mildly for her first heat (females WILL shed seasonally!) but otherwise I might see one hair a week from her on my clothing. Unlike my sc male who's hair is sprinkled over my floors!!


Yep, Maribelle basically blows her coat 4-5 months after her heat. Really makes me mad because it just gets looking nice & full & *poof!* it's gone. LOL Ahh well, she's still pretty. 

We have Milo fur EVERYWHERE. He's a huge shedder as is Marley but his color doesn't seem to show up as much as Milos lighter color. Milo was a huge shedder since we got him though...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yup true mine is shedding her coat now as it's summer otter than that I see nothing doesn't even come out when I brush her


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Too true! Long coats shed less and what they do shed is easier to clean up.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

There's a difference in short coats. Some are double coated and heavy shedders. Some have a very thin, sparse, tight coat that is single and tight to the skin and they rarely shed. I can hold Brody with white pants on and there are no black hairs on me afterward. His coat is very sleek. He has no extra furnishings on his tail, around his neck, back of his legs, etc. His coat is more like a doberman, super short and tight fitting with no undercoat at all. His coat is not correct, according to the standard, but I love it because he doesn't shed at all.

The smooth coats that have that thick correct coats do shed.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> There's a difference in short coats. Some are double coated and heavy shedders. Some have a very thin, sparse, tight coat that is single and tight to the skin and they rarely shed. I can hold Brody with white pants on and there are no black hairs on me afterward. His coat is very sleek. He has no extra furnishings on his tail, around his neck, back of his legs, etc. His coat is more like a doberman, super short and tight fitting with no undercoat at all. His coat is not correct, according to the standard, but I love it because he doesn't shed at all.
> 
> The smooth coats that have that thick correct coats do shed.


I love Brody's coat type...wish chis with it were easier to find LOL.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> There's a difference in short coats. Some are double coated and heavy shedders. Some have a very thin, sparse, tight coat that is single and tight to the skin and they rarely shed. I can hold Brody with white pants on and there are no black hairs on me afterward. His coat is very sleek. He has no extra furnishings on his tail, around his neck, back of his legs, etc. His coat is more like a doberman, super short and tight fitting with no undercoat at all. His coat is not correct, according to the standard, but I love it because he doesn't shed at all.
> 
> The smooth coats that have that thick correct coats do shed.


Yep, that's it exactly. My Roo is a single short coat and has zero shedding. My Pip has the double with furnishings. hehe.


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

My mia is half L H chi and half pom I only notice her shedding when I brush her and only a little then. Now a LH gsd thats different all together then you really notice shedding LOL!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Both my girls dont shed that much really.
With Daisy being a light colour i do notice fur on me if she sits on my lap and i am wearing black.
They have the furnishings like Tracy said. lol
Good to know wee Dillon wont be a massive shedder.

I am used to real shedding with the Huskies, when i visit, i am covered in fur and get the lint roller out before leaving the house. lol x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

foggy said:


> Yep, that's it exactly. My Roo is a single short coat and has zero shedding. My Pip has the double with furnishings. hehe.[/QUOT


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> There's a difference in short coats. Some are double coated and heavy shedders. Some have a very thin, sparse, tight coat that is single and tight to the skin and they rarely shed. I can hold Brody with white pants on and there are no black hairs on me afterward. His coat is very sleek. He has no extra furnishings on his tail, around his neck, back of his legs, etc. His coat is more like a doberman, super short and tight fitting with no undercoat at all. His coat is not correct, according to the standard, but I love it because he doesn't shed at all.
> 
> The smooth coats that have that thick correct coats do shed.


This is how AJ is.. very good description! I was not aware this coat was not standard.. but I also recall you posting Brody is bald in the neck chest and belly, so is AJ.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> There's a difference in short coats. Some are double coated and heavy shedders. Some have a very thin, sparse, tight coat that is single and tight to the skin and they rarely shed. I can hold Brody with white pants on and there are no black hairs on me afterward. His coat is very sleek. He has no extra furnishings on his tail, around his neck, back of his legs, etc. His coat is more like a doberman, super short and tight fitting with no undercoat at all. His coat is not correct, according to the standard, but I love it because he doesn't shed at all.
> 
> The smooth coats that have that thick correct coats do shed.


Ah...that is lovely..because double -coated Rico sheds with the season and when at the vet. I have tried to brush him more frequently when he seems to be shedding. It seems like it is the "under-coat" that he sheds. It is still soft and plush and shiny.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I have two short haired Chihuahuas.....they only shed during a certain month other wise they hardly shed. My cousin has a long haired Chihuahua and he is just the same. .....They all could be different though.


----------



## Sylvia (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a long haired male who is now 10 months old. My first ever Chihuahua. He is shedding like crazy! Is this his puppy coat? How long does this shedding last? Thanks.


----------

